# LED Headlights Corner Lights



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have LED head lights and Technology pack and have noticed that when I drive around corners the bad weather corner lights come on and illuminate the corners? Has anyone else noticed this?

Regards


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yup they do indeed. Pretty cool huh. I thought I was going mad at first lol.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Folks - does this work for for the LED lights or the matrix LED lights, with the tech pack? I.e. The TTS with a tech pack and not the Matrix option as per my signature?

Ian


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Reading the matrix description on the Audi's web site, corner lights are only for the matrix led version but im looking for the same answer too!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The cornering lights come with the standard LED lights - the Technology Pack is not a requirement for them.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Correct.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

My Yeti uses the fog lights as cornering lights. Just saying like. :lol:

Cue abuse! :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't like to say but my wife's Hyundai i10 SE Premium has better cornering lights than my TTS, especially at low speeds turning into my drive! :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

SamoaChris said:


> My Yeti uses the fog lights as cornering lights. Just saying like. :lol:
> 
> Cue abuse! :lol:


Plus I think every Merc since what seems like forever. I though Merc had a serious problem with fog light wiring for a while til one day it twigged lol.

There not that powerful on the TT, certainly not fog light powerful.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Only seem them come on when turning the wheel either stationary or at slow speeds... do they also light up when indicating?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Only seem them come on when turning the wheel either stationary or at slow speeds... do they also light up when indicating?


yes, them will turn on at low speed steering the wheels and during a parking manoeuvre.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Only seem them come on when turning the wheel either stationary or at slow speeds... do they also light up when indicating?
> ...


Indeed, just been testing them out driving around my driveway.

Cornering lights come on when you indicate, and also when you put the car into reverse. They seem to fade in and fade out. Marvellous.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Only seem them come on when turning the wheel either stationary or at slow speeds... do they also light up when indicating?


Right well I have been driving home tonight (lots of country back roads). I have made some interesting observations. The cornering lights appear to come on pre corner or junction. So basically I can be coming into a T junction along the main right of way and even without indicating they will come on about 10-15m prior to the turn during the braking phase, with the wheel perfectly straight. Note I said no indication required, although they comes on with that too, then gently fade out.

Here's where it gets interesting, if you come into a cross roads or a corner with a junction on the apex it will illuminate both sides pre corner/junction unless indicated. It seems to use a combination of many factors, maybe even drawing on sat nav for the pre recognition? Either way it's maybe not as dumb as first though and pretty cool.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes these lights work with the nav


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Only seem them come on when turning the wheel either stationary or at slow speeds... do they also light up when indicating?
> ...


That's way better than my Yeti! :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Also, I'm pretty sure when both cornering lights are on, which is what happens when you put it into reverse... if you press the "all weather" button it has no effect. I'll really need to read the manual about all of this! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

SamoaChris said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


Actually, as well as the fog lights, the main lights have a cornering function as well. it's cool watching them go from side to side as well as up and down when starting up.

The Yeti (one down from the top of range) is better specced in some regards than my previous A6 Avant Black Edition and my TT Amplified Black and as I've said before that it must be a real headache for designers with regards to premium cars when lesser models are getting all the bells and whistles too as it is getting increasingly difficult to make them stand out as regards tech.

Of course for me my TT is all about the driving and getting the roof down so I'm not bothered that it is falling behind in the toys department.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not the designers, the local importer(AUK in our case) that decides or picks the specs for the models at both base and trim levels.
This is why you have no continuity between regions or brands within the group.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

What I'm getting at is what the designers can actually include in a car to fit with its premium image/ price tag not the actual choice of extras.

Nearly everything that was only available on higher end cars is now available at the lower end e.g. LED lights, auto-parking, adaptive cruise control, reversing camera, etc., etc.

When I had the A6, and it was a Black Edition, a work colleague had a Focus that was far better specified. I know what I preferred though! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The designers you refer to are the importers, but yes, i agree. Its meant to address local markets needs/wants - silly things are standard and others are options. Look on the DE site, more options, but the specs are meaner for example. Where as the US they go for packages with not many options.

Lower brands like VW include those things to add desirability, Audi put the on the options list to add or create revenue.
You need to at a min of 10% to get a half decent spec car IMO.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Cornering lights threshold is 32 km/h (value changeable with vag)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

That's confirmed a suspiscion I had as have LED and not matrix thought it wasn't possible and I'd not imagined the additional light output when cornering slowly.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The illuminated road part is not so big, especially from the lower driver point of view..but is nice to see them turn on when you're in proximity to cross streets


----------

